# Off Brand: Sony Announces FE 24-105mm F4 G OSS & Development of 400mm F2.8 G Master lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 25, 2017)

```
<em>New E-mount FE 24-105mm F4 G OSS Standard Zoom Delivers Serious Still and Video Performance with Compact Design</em></p>
<p><strong>NEW YORK, Oct. 25, 2017 –</strong> Sony Electronics, a worldwide leader in digital imaging and the world’s largest image sensor manufacturer, has today introduced the latest addition to their expanding full-frame E-mount lens lineup, the FE 24-105mm F4 G OSS Standard Zoom (model SEL24105G).</p>
<p>The new full-frame lens covers the commonly used 24 to 105mm focal length range, delivering outstanding G Lens™ imaging performance with the most lightweight design in its class1, maximizing its versatility and usability. Therefore, the FE 24-105mm F4 G OSS can be used for versatile shooting such as landscape, portrait, wedding and so on. This lens also features fast, precise and quiet autofocus capabilities in both still and video shooting, making it an ideal complement for Sony’s extensive lineup of E-mount cameras.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>High Optical Performance and Outstanding Resolution</strong>

Sony’s new FE 24-105mm F4 G OSS lens delivers excellent corner-to-corner sharpness throughout the entirety of its zoom range, while also producing beautifully rendered ‘bokeh’ or background defocus at all focal lengths.</p>
<p>This high image quality is made possible thanks to its advanced optical design featuring four aspherical lens elements, two of which are high precision AA (advanced aspherical) lenses. There are also three strategically located ED (Extra-low Dispersion) glass elements that work in combination with the aforementioned aspherical lens elements to minimize chromatic aberration and ensure the ultimate resolution is captured.</p>
<p>The lens also has Sony’s original Nano AR coating to minimize flare and ghosting, and utilizes a circular aperture to ensure it delivers high quality bokeh that is consistent for all Sony’s G series.</p>
<p><strong>Compact, Lightweight Design and Shooting Flexibility</strong>

The new FE 24-105mm F4 G OSS lens weighs in at approximately 663 grams (23.4 oz), making it the lightest lens in its class<sup>1</sup>. When combined with one of Sony’s compact E-mount bodies, it gives photographers and videographers a far more mobile, manageable camera system that greatly increases their shooting flexibility.</p>


<p>In addition to the compact design and versatile 24-105mm focal length, the new lens has a minimum focus distance of 1.25ft, allowing for impressive close up detail. It also includes built-in optical image stabilization to make it easier to produce sharp, blur-free images when shooting handheld.</p>
<p><strong>Highly Advanced and Accurate AutoFocus</strong>

In order to keep up with fast-moving subjects, the new standard zoom lens features a DDSSM (Direct Drive SSM) system that is capable of rapid positioning of the lens’ focus groups with high accuracy and very minimal noise. This advanced system combined with a constant F4 aperture at all focal lengths makes the SEL24105G an excellent choice for both still and video shooting.</p>
<p>Further adding to its versatility, the new standard zoom lens also features a customizable focus hold button, a dust and moisture resistant design<sup>2</sup> and a fluorine coating on the front element to help minimize dust, water, oil and other contaminants.</p>
<p><strong>Pricing and Availability</strong>

The new FE 24-105mm F4 G OSS Standard Zoom Lens will ship this November for about $1,300 US and $1,700 CA.</p>
<p><strong>Sony Announces Development of New G Master™ 400mm F2.8 Super-Telephoto Full-Frame E-mount Lens</strong></p>
<p><em>Launching in Summer 2018</em></p>
<p><strong>NEW YORK, Oct. 25, 2017 –</strong> Sony Electronics, a worldwide leader in digital imaging and the world’s largest image sensor manufacturer, has today announced the development of the long-awaited FE 400mm F2.8 GM OSS Super-Telephoto lens, with a target launch date in Summer 2018.</p>
<p>The new lens will feature the incredible high-resolution and spectacularly beautiful bokeh of Sony’s acclaimed line of flagship G Master™ series lenses, while also offering a far-reaching 400mm focal length and F2.8 large aperture. This combination will deliver a new elevated shooting experience for all professional sports, news and wildlife photographers looking to capture all of the decisive moments with higher image quality.</p>
<p>Sony will continue to evolve their lens lineup in order to meet the demands of all types of photographers, videographers and multi-media creators, with many different offerings to maximize the power of the innovative α™ camera lineup.</p>
<p>Additional details and specifications on the new FE 400mm F2.8 GM OSS Super-Telephoto Lens will be released at a later date.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 25, 2017)

So Sony is increasing their native lens lineup. Well, well.

24-105mm F4 for $1,300 compared to the $1,100 of the EF 24-105mm L II are no bargain. 

It's lighter (663 vs. 795 g) but not really smaller (83.4 x 113.3 vs. 83.5 x 118 mm). Filter size both at 77 mm. 
Maybe much more plastic ???.

Again this shows to me, that mirrorless cannot be smaller with big apertures . 


Now let's see if the optical performance is worth the higher price.


----------



## snoke (Oct 25, 2017)

MP growth taper. Not so much now. Curious.


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 25, 2017)

Sony is gradually removing the argument of insufficient native glass to make the switch to Sony. Not there yet, but clearly in their long term plan.


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 25, 2017)

Am I wrong to think that Sony will lose its shirt with that 400 prime?

They don't have an established base of sports shooters (yet), so the volumes for this $10k+ product will be quite low. They'll either have to charge considerably more than CaNikon or give it away at much smaller margins to keep the asking price down. Either way, this the expansion of the FE portfolio into superwhite territory will be the steepest part of their climb to EF parity, one would think.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> FE 400mm F2.8 GM OSS Super-Telephoto lens



Since we all know about the size advantages of mirrorless systems, I expect this lens to be very compact and lightweight. Should be no bigger than the Canon 300/4, right?


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 26, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Am I wrong to think that Sony will lose its shirt with that 400 prime?
> 
> They don't have an established base of sports shooters (yet), so the volumes for this $10k+ product will be quite low. They'll either have to charge considerably more than CaNikon or give it away at much smaller margins to keep the asking price down. Either way, this the expansion of the FE portfolio into superwhite territory will be the steepest part of their climb to EF parity, one would think.
> 
> - A


If they want to play in that league they'll have to present the proper toys.
As for the _established base_ I'd say that's a chicken-and-egg problem: you won't get the one without the other.
The real question is:
With the a9 and this lens are they prepared for that league? 
Or is still something lacking behind? (Reliability? Service? AF speed/accuracy? Lens IQ?) 
That would make the big kids stay with their big toys (CaNikon).


----------



## Jopa (Oct 26, 2017)

"The *incredible* high-resolution and *spectacularly beautiful* bokeh"

Wow, I'm sold to this incredible high-resolution and spectacularly beautiful PR! They probably need to hire a more sane person to write less BS-looking PR materials for them


----------



## Jopa (Oct 26, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > FE 400mm F2.8 GM OSS Super-Telephoto lens
> ...



It will be pocketable. Made of transparent optical-grade rubber, so one can wrap it around the camera when they're done shooting. And yes, spectacularly beautiful bokeh with extra cheese!


----------



## FramerMCB (Nov 2, 2017)

Any month now some manufacturer (Fotodiox? Novaflex? Sony?) is going to need to make a Sony lens to Canon EOS EF adapter so that we can use all of this stellar Sony GS glass on our Canon's as their offerings are so much smaller, lighter, and less expensive as their Canon counterparts. )


----------



## FramerMCB (Nov 2, 2017)

I actually am interested in how this new Sony 24-105mm f/4 performs optically. The Sigma Art version is rated better than Canon's v1 of same, and I believe performs favorably against Canon's Mk II also.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 2, 2017)

FramerMCB said:


> I actually am interested in how this new Sony 24-105mm f/4 performs optically. The Sigma Art version is rated better than Canon's v1 of same, and I believe performs favorably against Canon's Mk II also.



Given how the 24-105L II is not an optical upgrade of any serious measure , I think that's a safe assertion.

- A


----------

